# A little score from Wachusett's Ski Swap



## Joshua B (Oct 12, 2010)

I just upgraded my skis after 10 or so years. I picked up some new leftovers, Elan M10. 176 cm. I'm 6"3 185 lbs. Any opinion of these skis? Are they about 8 years old?

Thanks!

They were $70 plus tax.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 12, 2010)

Snowmonster told me he saw a real deal at the swap...I will let him elaborate.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 12, 2010)

I picked up a couple things of mine that didn't sell at the WA swap this weekend, still made about $220 bucks. Anyway noticed on the racks there were some sweet 80's descente one pieces for sale for $40. Resisted the urge to grab one ...


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 14, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Snowmonster told me he saw a real deal at the swap...I will let him elaborate.



174 Bro Models with bindings for $300. Except for small nicks on the topsheet and burrs on the edges, it was in excellent condition.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Anyway noticed on the racks there were some sweet 80's descente one pieces for sale for $40. Resisted the urge to grab one ...



you should've picked some up and put them up on Ebay. They end up going for over $100 if it's a particular outrageous one in good condition.  A couple of years ago I was trying to score one for Gaper day.  I couldn't believe the prices people would end up paying.   I ended up picking up some 80s Descente Racing Stretch Pants instead.  Arrived in the mail and my fat ass couldn't fit in them. :lol:  

maybe this year i'll be able to bust them out


----------



## bigbog (Oct 14, 2010)

Joshua B said:


> I just upgraded my skis after 10 or so years. I picked up some new leftovers, Elan M10. 176 cm. I'm 6"3 185 lbs. Any opinion of these skis? Are they about 8 years old?
> Thanks!
> They were $70 plus tax.


$70....not bad at all JB.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> you should've picked some up and put them up on Ebay. They end up going for over $100 if it's a particular outrageous one in good condition.  A couple of years ago I was trying to score one for Gaper day.  I couldn't believe the prices people would end up paying.   I ended up picking up some 80s Descente Racing Stretch Pants instead.  Arrived in the mail and my fat ass couldn't fit in them. :lol:
> 
> maybe this year i'll be able to bust them out



I guess next year I'll see what I can grab. They even had the pair that Radio Ron wears.


----------



## Joshua B (Nov 21, 2010)

bigbog said:


> $70....not bad at all JB.



Yeah! Yay for upgraded equipment! With new Marker bindings, ready to go!












(I'm not bragging about fancy new equipment. I know the skis are old and the bindings are probably low end.)


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 21, 2010)

$70?  Wow.  That is a good deal.  Those skis look nice.  As long as you have fun with them, who cares?  :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 21, 2010)

Here's some information on it:  

http://www.snowrental.net/skiing/ski-equipment/elan/2004/elan-mantis-m10.html

http://www.sporttaco.com/rec.skiing.alpine/2004_Ski_Gear_2835.html

(Scroll down)

Elan Mantis M10.


----------

